# как установить колодку кнопок регистров



## smit333333 (23 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите по установке колодки регистров на блок правой клавиатуры, снимали так как одна клавиша запала треснул язык исправили. 
Выставляю на блоке регистров язычки переключателей ровно в одну линейку 
ставлю колодку с кнопками и всё, нажать не одну невозможно в ручную 
регистры без кнопок работают, с колодкой кнопок нет - пробовал по две или 
три одни вперёд другие за хвостовик завести но не работает. фото 
прилагаю как работает этот механизм где можно рабочее фото увидеть?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2018)

smit333333 писал:


> Выставляю на блоке регистров язычки переключателей ровно в одну линейку
> ставлю колодку с кнопками и всё, нажать не одну невозможно


Я не совсем понял из всего текста суть обстановки, извините.   Но в одну линейку выступы на осях не ставят.  Надо вручную имитировать регистровой машинкой (шторками и рычажками) какой-то регистр, потом нажать на колодке соответствующую клавишу, и тогда всё сядет по своим местам.   

Или я не понял вопрос...


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

Лучше регистровую колодку покажите с обратной стороны, какая-то она странная.


----------



## smit333333 (23 Мар 2018)

так делал брал средняя кнопка четыре точки все клапаны открыты при движение в сторону от клавиатуры регистры открыты при попытке просто поставить панель с кнопками не получилось часть из них упирались в вращающие оськи с рычажками на панели с регистрами на деки, поставил только когда их в ручную рычажки подвину вперёд в этом случае панель встала но проблема что повторю кнопки не работают понятно там выроботка есть но не до такой степени всё работало. Можно подробней установку?


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

А поподробней так... На клавишах регистров, снизу должен быть выступ или упор, или рычаг, который толкает каждый свой "кругляшок" в машинке за рычажок ( это те на которые одеты кембрики). При нажатии клавиши движение выступа с кембриком происходит в сторону от клавиатуры к клапанам. Нужно все клавиши поставить правильно и все, если конечно сама машинка правильно собрана.
Фото дайте, клавиш самих, похоже ,нет на месте, а что снизу не видно. И включаться регистры должны нажатием вниз, в сторону клавиш.


----------



## smit333333 (23 Мар 2018)

высылаю фото клава установенано нажать невозможно флажки зеленого цвета за ним просматривается белые рычаги кнопок


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

А до ремонта все работало как надо? Если да, то вы что-то неверно собрали. Машинку конечно надо было целиком снять, а не пополам.
Тогда так. Снимите клавиши регистров и попробуйте переключать , двигая в сторону клапанов рычажки в кембриках. Если включается легко, то надо смотреть как правильно поставить клавиши регистров. Если включается тяжело или совсем не включается, снимайте всю регистровую машинку и пробуйте двигать каждый шлейф рукой, а то может там изначально шлейфы не двикаются.


----------



## smit333333 (23 Мар 2018)

да всё работало я же говорю только в нижней кнопке хвостовик треснул и заклинил её поэтому пришлось открывать, без кнопок всё прекрасно ходит ставлю кнопки клинит


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

Ну значит неправильно ставите! 
Нужно так поставить, чтобы каждая клавиша регистра своим толкателем становилась к рычажку с кембриком строго со стороны клавиатуры. Если одна или несколько встанут с другой стороны то возможны перебои. 
Или ещё где-нибудь клинит. Чудес не бывает ищите...


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

Клавиши регистров  покажите как выглядят с обратной стороны.


----------



## smit333333 (23 Мар 2018)

Нужно так поставить, чтобы каждая клавиша регистра своим толкателем становилась к рычажку с кембриком строго со стороны клавиатуры - точно так и стоят


----------



## levsha34 (23 Мар 2018)

Вот на самом первом фото толкатели код клавишами регистров правильно стоят? Вы их все вынимали или только один? Перевернуть не могли?  Что там за материал наклеен, может он снизу должен быть? К сожалению давненько эти модели не разбирал, детали не помню.
Нужно фото клавиш регистров, вид с обратной стороны!


----------



## smit333333 (24 Мар 2018)

дело в том что без клавиш вручную при переключение всё нормально клавиша идёт от клавиатуры в направление а другие отрабатывают наоборот в сторону клавы то есть люфт был как я сейчас помню нажатие клавиши в начале ход бы свободный а потом переключение зазор должен быть между клавишей и рычажком только так мне кажется


----------



## smit333333 (24 Мар 2018)

после реставрации кнопок и вид сбоку рычажки на кнопках передней поверхности


----------



## levsha34 (24 Мар 2018)

*smit333333*,
Нажатие должно происходить в сторону клавиатуры, а не в сторону от клавиатуры.
Давайте ещё раз. Снимите машинку совсем, если шторки двигаются легко, ставим машинку на место. Пробуйте без клавиш и без этих белых рычажков, что код клавишами,  пальцем повернуть за выступ с кембриком каждый рычажок. Если все переключается чётко, ставьте блок с белыми рычагами и опять пробуйте нажать каждый в сторону клавиш. Если все ок, ставте сами клавиши. Если снова не работает, значит клавиши установлены неправильно или рычаги код ними... Логично?
Я вот по фото не пойму, клавиширегистров с этими рычажками никак не соединяются? Они просто скользят по ним? Почему на одних есть тряпка, а на других нет...


----------



## levsha34 (24 Мар 2018)

Пойду у себя поищу такую же машинку, может что проясниться.


----------



## smit333333 (24 Мар 2018)

посмотрите нижнее фото рычаг сбоку и кнопка нажатие на кнопку в сторону клавиатуры но при этом рычаг двигается вперёд, но нет хода он очень маленький, без кнопок всё работает нормально, там кнопки ремонтировал эпоксидкой


----------



## levsha34 (24 Мар 2018)

Надо бы эти части с кембриками поставить перпендикулярно осям, они уже немного согнуты. Попробуйте самый крайний регистр(что на последнем фото) нажать, а потом отверткой  дожать сам механизм под клавишей. Если дожмется , значит недоход, нужно убирать люфты. Незря же там уже кембрики  потолще одеты. Прикаждом нажатии каждой клавиши шторки должны точно доходить из конца в конец, если приподнять клапан, то можно это увидеть.


----------



## smit333333 (24 Мар 2018)

сделал, так как я и говорил не было свободного хода при переключение (люфта), увеличил выемки на кнопках на передней поверхности в области соприкосновения с рычажками, аккардеон не новый семидесятых наверно поэтому там на кнопках были подклейки на эпоксидке отвалилась нижняя лопнула пришлось подбирать материал. Да регистрационная планка с наборами регистров имела деформацию. Благодарю всех за советы.


----------

